# Lawn Tractor Lift?



## philhughes (May 9, 2011)

Newbie here - hi guys! After spending all this money on a John Deere D130 and a couple of attachments, I'm trying to find a more inexpensive way than a "Mojack" ($207 on Amazon.com) to lift the front of my tractor to do servicing. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If you have a sturdy enough beam , what about an electric winch? Hook it to the front of the tractor securely and just lift it off the ground - harbor freight has some pretty cheeply.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Build some ramps out of 2X6 scraps, or go down to your local wrecking yard and get a jack from something like a toyota or honda car. Cost you about $10 at the most.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Speaking of that- i bot a scissor jack for a toyota car from a thrift store- for $1.50 - i need to make some sort of adapter tho- didnt come with a handle.


----------



## Sledge740 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have an auto cherry picker that great for major repairs. Replacing belts and you can een sharpen blades on the deck. I do use ato scissor jacks for just flats and stuff.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Warm basement w/medium engine host works well.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I watched the video of that jack on their website. I though it was pretty cool, but I can't justify the money. I have a similar model to yours and It only takes a few minutes to drop the deck. All clips, no tools needed.


----------

